# How does anyone afford a new truck these days?



## egomaniac247

Sticker shock???  

A look around the net for and it seems like all of the companies are selling new trucks between $40-60k.  $30-35 for a stripped down 4x4 version.  

Even a 3-4 year old truck with 50k miles is going to run you $30k.

Am I just being a cheapskate or has the pricing really gone berserk in the last 5 years?


----------



## rjcruiser

Yup...pricing has gone up the past couple of years.  Search and search and search...buy from private party...open up to out of state purchases....all ways to find what you want for the price.


----------



## trckdrvr

I don't know how people justify the prices trucks now cost? 

I reached a point where I thought I needed a new pickup truck so I talked to my wife about it(always a good idea)

and she said.."yes..the kids are grown and everything is paid for you should buy the truck you always wanted"..

Wow!!..wahoo!!...I was getting a F350 crew cab 4dr eddie bauer diesel dually super duty 4wheel drive 2tone paint with ALL the bells/whistles!!(I thought)

I called my local ford dealer and he actually had what I wanted in stock so I grabbed the title to my old truck..(siphoned the gas out of it)..drove down to my local dealer to pickup my new truck!!

I jumped out and almost RAN to my new truck!!..until I saw the price tag was $60,000.Dollars!!
.
.
I asked him if he could do any better on the price?
he said "if you don't need the diesel I can save you $8,000..and if you don't need a 35o 1 ton and just want a 3/4 ton I can save you $xxx..and if you don't want Eddie Bauer I can cut it down to $xxx..and if you don't need crew cab and just want x-cab I can save you $xxx....and if you don't need 4x4 I can cut it $xxx...

When he finally got done cutting down options to what I thought a new truck should cost I was standing in front of a Ford Ranger!!?????

I had come in to buy a dually 1 ton diesel and now I was looking at a ford ranger and it was almost $20,000?





I got in my truck(stopped and got gas)and drove it home.

Wife says "where is your new truck"?..

I said.."At the dealership"..I changed my mind..


----------



## egomaniac247

That's about where I am with this process.  $40-60k for a truck.  Pfftt, that's luxury car BMW, Lexus, Acura money for a F150?


----------



## Buford_Dawg

*It really is amazing...*

I tried to buy a new truck (Ford or Chevy) back in December thinking I could get a good deal (end of year deals, etc..).  I could not believe the cost of a 1/2 ton crew cab 2wd pickup.  Even with good rebates, the initial MSRP was so high, it didnt help .  I am still driving my 2007 F150. I guess I will put another 100k miles on it.


----------



## duckdawgdixie

egomaniac247 said:


> That's about where I am with this process.  $40-60k for a truck.  Pfftt, that's luxury car BMW, Lexus, Acura money for a F150?



have you looked at any new F150s up close??
the high end ones are as nice or nicer than a bmw, my 11 king ranch F250 is as nice as any luxury car has the same amenities and rides dang near as good


----------



## egomaniac247

Yea, actually I have and you're right.  It's still an F-150 though 

Maybe I just gotta change my mindset.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

That's why I drive a 1997 Jeep Wrangler, bought new in October 1996.  

There is no way on God's Green Earth I would pay what they want for a new truck these days and then used it as a truck should be used.

I'd love to have a 80's or 90's 4x4 F150 to trout fish and hunt out of, plus haul firewood and other assorted cargo.


----------



## muddywaters3

egomaniac247 said:


> Maybe I just gotta change my mindset.


Maybe so 

Trucks are expensive but if you shop the right way, you will find what you are looking for.

I bought a brand new well equipped 2011 ext cab Silverado Z71 4X4 in December 2011 once the 2012 was out.

Got some really good rebates and wound up financing right at 29K.     yes, that is still high but its the exact truck i wanted and it less than 100 miles on it.

Id say dont shop on the internet if you are buying new.  Go in person.  They REALLY want to sale trucks right now and Id about bet there are still some 2013s on the lot theyd really like to get rid of.  

If you are looking for a F150 though, good luck.  Ford is MIGHTY proud of that truck!


----------



## T-N-T

Truck prices are retarded.  I traded an 07 for an 06 last year.  
I bought my last "new" truck in '04.  I will never do it again.  
By the way, the guy at the speedy lube the other day was telling my dad that the "new" F-350 (comparing a 99 he just picked up [7.3] to new ones) have Plastic oil pans.  $60,000 and plastic oil pans...  I might just start restoring old trucks to drive from now on.


----------



## GoldDot40

Ain't ever, won't ever buy a (brand) new truck...or car.

Unless it gets totaled out, my '02 Silverado is the last truck I'll ever own. When the motor and trans go...I'll replace them. Same for the shocks, brakes, power window regulators, etc. I can nickel and dime this thing for far less money than I'd have in just a year's worth of payments for a new truck. Having a little mechanical know-how definitely helps, though.

That's just my take on it.


----------



## oldfella1962

Does anyone still make small basic pickups anymore? Back in the 80's Toyota and Nisson 1/2 ton pickups were very affordable and dependable. When I was in the Air Force I spent about nine months saving on a tight budget and bought a brand new (basic model) Toyota and about 80 percent of the payment was cash.


----------



## PappyHoel

Start a faux business like most of the folks I know and write it off as a business expense.  I would never do that but I have seen several people do it.  I don't think it's right but that's how they get those 60k trucks.  I'm happy with my 2002 Z71 and hopefully I will never have to get a new one.


----------



## bronco611

Wonder why Detroit needed a bailout? Since then they have passed the point of stupid and at this time I do not see any end in sight. I plan on buying a truck in the near future but it will be old enough I can pay cash for it and if necessary rebuild it. Then when I get though I will still have to put gas in it just the same as everyone else. But my question is how far can I ride on $35 grand???


----------



## NE GA Pappy

I just bought a nice 2013 f150 supercrewcab, 2wd. after all the rebates, add taxes, title and such, I was right at 29,000.  I am averaging just over 20 mpg in the 7000 miles I have put on it, about 50 percent being highway.  

I gave more than that for my 98 Dodge 2wd with a Cummins in it, and the interior ain't near as nice.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

*What engine did you get?*



NE GA Pappy said:


> I just bought a nice 2013 f150 supercrewcab, 2wd. after all the rebates, add taxes, title and such, I was right at 29,000.  I am averaging just over 20 mpg in the 7000 miles I have put on it, about 50 percent being highway.
> 
> I gave more than that for my 98 Dodge 2wd with a Cummins in it, and the interior ain't near as nice.



The 3.5 ecoboost, the 3.7 or the 5.0?  I would be interested to know how the 3.7 works in that size truck.


----------



## panfried0419

Ford Ranger


----------



## Redbow

I looked at new trucks last week but it didn't take me long to leave the dealership.. I'll keep my 2008 model truck and drive it for a long time yet I hope..I won't ever buy another new vehicle, especially if I can't fork over cash money for it..


----------



## KDarsey

Bassquatch said:


> Ain't ever, won't ever buy a (brand) new truck...or car.
> 
> Unless it gets totaled out, my '02 Silverado is the last truck I'll ever own. When the motor and trans go...I'll replace them. Same for the shocks, brakes, power window regulators, etc. I can nickel and dime this thing for far less money than I'd have in just a year's worth of payments for a new truck. Having a little mechanical know-how definitely helps, though.
> 
> That's just my take on it.



That's me. I have an 02 Tahoe pushing 250K. It has been the best I have ever had. It makes me sick to think I may have to replace it so I have been thinking the same.
I spent 34 years in the Aircraft business. We would take them in & completely go over them replacing what was worn out & outdated. Some of these AC were older than I was & still flying so it can be done.
I think I'm going to apply that to my Tahoe. So far in all those miles I have only replaced the alternator & one rotor along with normal maintenance.
My GF has been looking at trucks for months and it is truly a shock at the prices. And they won't budge much on the price. One even told us that 'this truck' has been on the lot for over a year so we can deal on it.....maybe $1500 off sticker is the best they would do.
Sad


----------



## Luckybuck

But our government says we have not had any inflation, or you kidding me.  If the item is near the same price as years past it is a smaller amount but we are not supposed to have sense enough to notice.  Inflation is out there trust me.


----------



## livetohunt

Luckybuck said:


> But our government says we have not had any inflation, or you kidding me.  If the item is near the same price as years past it is a smaller amount but we are not supposed to have sense enough to notice.  Inflation is out there trust me.



Not to mention the huge debt the gov't is running up. We are going to have to pay that off with more taxes sometime soon. Throw those taxes and inflation together and it will be crazy in a few years.


----------



## Wild Turkey

I agree, my 06 hd2500 is looking too good to replace.
Ill just keep her running like new for another 150k plus.
Even a new motor/trans would be cheaper than 1 year of payments on a new ride which will have to be replaced someday.


----------



## rmp

I too have bought my last new truck.  Even with the rebates, I just can't justify the cost anymore.




TopherAndTick said:


> By the way, the guy at the speedy lube the other day was telling my dad that the "new" F-350 (comparing a 99 he just picked up [7.3] to new ones) have Plastic oil pans.  $60,000 and plastic oil pans...  I might just start restoring old trucks to drive from now on.



The oil pans on the 6.7's were ABS plastic for 2011 and 2012 models built in 2011. The "new" models are steel and it's indeed cheaper than the ABS. I have no idea who thought going composite was a good idea.  My opinion only as some liked the one twist plug on the 2011.

Thermoplastic Oil Pan (Lower) - MSRP $92.12
Drain Plug For Composite Oil Pan - MSRP $13.32
Oil Pan Gasket - MSRP $10.15

Steel Oil Pan (Lower) - MSRP $26.68
Drain Plug For Steel Oil Pan - MSRP $5.58
Oil Pan Gasket - Not needed. Uses RTV Silicone Sealant.


----------



## duckdawgdixie

TopherAndTick said:


> By the way, the guy at the speedy lube the other day was telling my dad that the "new" F-350 (comparing a 99 he just picked up [7.3] to new ones) have Plastic oil pans.  $60,000 and plastic oil pans...  I might just start restoring old trucks to drive from now on.



that was only on the early 2011s I believe, mine has it it hasn't caused any issues yet, the plug on it makes changing the oil easier and from my understanding they dissipate heat better


----------



## T-N-T

Thanks for clearing it up guys.  
My dad just got a 99 7.3 4 door 8ft bed 2wd F-350  ........$9,200
If it was 4wd I would probably sell my truck and steal it from him.  -as he just bought it for a second truck to see if the mileage is as good as people say.  He figures fuel savings is important these days.  He still likes the his duramax for power and comfort.  Oh yeah, 115K on the odometer in that 99 ford.


----------



## Bob Shaw

My '02 GMC 2500HD 8.1 has 100k miles on it and I would not trade it for one of the newer trucks. Even with 100k, I would get in it tomorrow and tow my 5th wheel trailer to California without a worry. It would cost me $60k - $65k to replace it. Ain't gonna happen.


----------



## alphachief

Thought about buying a new truck but couldn't bring myself to blow that much money.  Settled on an '04 GMC extended cab Z71 4x4...45k miles, show room condition...and for only $14k.

It replaced my '01 Tahoe that had 256k miles...donated it to a local charity.


----------



## shadow2

I got to looking at the amount of miles I was putting on my truck and how long I expected the truck to hold out.   What I opted to do was buy a VW Jetta with a TDI to drive back and forth to work and general every day driving.  My truck is now a straight fishing, hunting and I drive it 4 miles a day to pick the kiddo up from daycare.   This way I have a very reliable driver and should be able to make my truck last quite a bit longer.


----------



## hylander

I have a F150 Lariat 2008 with 50k miles on it and I get mail from the ford dealerships asking to trade my truck in at least once a month.  My truck is paid off.  I want to keep it that way, new ones are to expensive.


----------



## Oldstick

I agree, and it isn't just trucks.  Prices have skyrocketed on most everything they know people need to purchase.  Go to the big box stores like Lowes and compare most anything to what the prices were 5 or 10 years ago.  About the only alternative you might have is if WalMart happens to carry it too, you may get a break as much as I hate to admit that.


----------



## Gaswamp

trckdrvr said:


> I don't know how people justify the prices trucks now cost?
> 
> I reached a point where I thought I needed a new pickup truck so I talked to my wife about it(always a good idea)
> 
> and she said.."yes..the kids are grown and everything is paid for you should buy the truck you always wanted"..
> 
> Wow!!..wahoo!!...I was getting a F350 crew cab 4dr eddie bauer diesel dually super duty 4wheel drive 2tone paint with ALL the bells/whistles!!(I thought)
> 
> I called my local ford dealer and he actually had what I wanted in stock so I grabbed the title to my old truck..(siphoned the gas out of it)..drove down to my local dealer to pickup my new truck!!
> 
> I jumped out and almost RAN to my new truck!!..until I saw the price tag was $60,000.Dollars!!
> .
> .
> I asked him if he could do any better on the price?
> he said "if you don't need the diesel I can save you $8,000..and if you don't need a 35o 1 ton and just want a 3/4 ton I can save you $xxx..and if you don't want Eddie Bauer I can cut it down to $xxx..and if you don't need crew cab and just want x-cab I can save you $xxx....and if you don't need 4x4 I can cut it $xxx...
> 
> When he finally got done cutting down options to what I thought a new truck should cost I was standing in front of a Ford Ranger!!?????
> 
> I had come in to buy a dually 1 ton diesel and now I was looking at a ford ranger and it was almost $20,000?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got in my truck(stopped and got gas)and drove it home.
> 
> Wife says "where is your new truck"?..
> 
> I said.."At the dealership"..I changed my mind..



 I love it


----------



## bronco611

the way I see it that if the manufacturers continue to elevate the prices and the lack of jobs that is taking place now eventually they will find the tipping point of which they can build all they want but when no one can buy them they have just put themselves out of business again. and guess what there will not be a second bailout next time.


----------



## dslc6487

*Sticker Shock*

You are correct.  Prices have gone out of sight.  Also, in order to help you pay for the truck, some manufacturers are offering up to 72 months for you to pay for the truck.  So, you end up paying twice what the sticker price is.  The car companies make it so easy for you to get in deep dooooodoooooo.Also, have you noticed that a lot of the younger generation are driving very expensive cars, and also if you watch some of them very closely, you will notice that they do not work.  Oh well, crime, drug money(legal or illegal) happens to bring in a lot of money.


----------



## badger

I just ordered my new truck, a 2014 Ram 2500 4X4 Laramie Diesel, to replace my 2003 Ram 2500 4X4 Diesel. Sticker price is up from $39k to $60k in 11 years, but the new truck is equipped with goodies that weren't even thought of back then. Not to mention payload and towing capacity is hugely improved. My '03 with 295k miles on it still looks and drives like a new one and I had a pleasant surprise at how well the diesels in good condition retain their value. With the discount on the new truck, and what I can sell the current truck for, it's going to cost me roughly $35k to upgrade at 2% interest.


----------



## 3ringer

alphachief said:


> Thought about buying a new truck but couldn't bring myself to blow that much money.  Settled on an '04 GMC extended cab Z71 4x4...45k miles, show room condition...and for only $14k.
> 
> It replaced my '01 Tahoe that had 256k miles...donated it to a local charity.



Wow, that was a good buy. Nice looking truck


----------



## 3ringer

shadow2 said:


> I got to looking at the amount of miles I was putting on my truck and how long I expected the truck to hold out.   What I opted to do was buy a VW Jetta with a TDI to drive back and forth to work and general every day driving.  My truck is now a straight fishing, hunting and I drive it 4 miles a day to pick the kiddo up from daycare.   This way I have a very reliable driver and should be able to make my truck last quite a bit longer.



I did this too. I commute 90 miles round trip. I bought a 2012 kia optima .I get 35 hwy. I know you do better with that tdi.


----------



## sea trout

egomaniac247 said:


> Sticker shock???
> 
> A look around the net for and it seems like all of the companies are selling new trucks between $40-60k.  $30-35 for a stripped down 4x4 version.
> 
> Even a 3-4 year old truck with 50k miles is going to run you $30k.
> 
> Am I just being a cheapskate or has the pricing really gone berserk in the last 5 years?



Truck prices are .......I would get potty mouth warning....

I require 2500 suspension and long box for my job.
I don't need the most horse power, I don't need the most tourqe. I don't need any bell or whistle.......electric doors are nice......

In 2011 I needed a new one with a backseat. The cheapest gm 2500 long bed with xtra cab I could find was in Kentucky. And it still wasn't cheap...just the cheapest.

And for everyone to know!!!! When we watch these car and truck commercials and they proudly boast that a fancy option comes standard!!! WE'RE PAYING FOR THAT!!!!!!!!


----------



## egomaniac247

I have a 2003 F'150 with about 106,000 miles on it.  I'm very much leaning toward what others have said - buying a small economical car for driving to work and saving the truck for boat hauling, hunting, and times when 4x4 is needed.

I just can't see paying $30-60k for a TRUCK.  I mean.....I'd be scared to drive it.  You're not supposed to be worried about getting a truck dirty, scratching up the bed, or spilling something on the floors.


----------



## lonewolf247

I've bought many new trucks over the years as I've watched the prises go up and up, to the point, where I think they've finally priced me out!  

I just can't justify the cost of a new 4x4 in 3/4 ton, then turn around and put it in the mud, and hunt out of it, and getting mud inside the truck too. I just can't do it!  

When I bought my recent truck, couple years ago, I opted for a 2007 silverado with low mileage. Then bought a used 2004 Camry as my work car. This is my first used truck, but paid less than half the price of a new one, so don't feel as bad using it like a truck!


----------



## shadow2

3ringer said:


> I did this too. I commute 90 miles round trip. I bought a 2012 kia optima .I get 35 hwy. I know you do better with that tdi.



I am getting 43 overall right now going back and forth.   I have seen as high as 48 on one road trip where I kept it right at 60mph the entire time.   All maintance is included for the first 36mo as well.


----------



## biker13

Drive a 1990 Ford F150,126K on it.


----------



## birddog52

Yeah its crazy what a vehicle costs these days but the problem is this your dollar is worthless remember 1st new truck i had in 1978 ford 4 wheel drive  paide 5500 cash for it bought new one in 1998 27,500 .but if you can afford the payment now would be good time notice fords& chevys 60 months no interest tells me economny still aint good


----------



## Buzz

Yep, just went though the process myself.  They are expensive for sure but if look you can get a LOT off the price on most of them.   I got more than 8k off the sticker on a 2014 GMC Sierra 4x4.     Even 10 years ago when I bought my FX4 F150, I think the sticker was close to 36k.    Mind you I didn't PAY that, but that's what they were asking.

To the answer of - does anyone make a basic truck anymore?   Not really.   Even the work trucks have a sticker in the high 30s (or more) from GM and Ford and they seemed to be far less reluctant to take as much money off them.


----------



## NealLauderman

I just went through this whole process myself     Truck prices are outrageous!

I ended up finding a 2013 4x4 Toyota Tundra Double Cab SR5 with the Off Road package for $27,999.99   The truck had 23k miles on it and had the roll down rear window and console shifter that I wanted.  Its a lot of money but to be honest it is the best deal I could find.  Being a Toyota I should get atleast 250k miles out of it atleast I hope!


----------



## dprince

I am in the market for a newer truck..so iI went to several places to figure out what I want and what I am going to be using it for. Sticker shock is right...but these droids selling these super expensive items act like we as customers owe it to them just to come by and look...much less purchase. I have tore up a check right in front of a sales manager for being a - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH - to me while I was purchasing a 48000 dodge cummings. Since then I have been so disqusted with salesmens attitudes I quit looking. : (


----------



## Buzz

dprince said:


> I am in the market for a newer truck..so iI went to several places to figure out what I want and what I am going to be using it for. Sticker shock is right...but these droids selling these super expensive items act like we as customers owe it to them just to come by and look...much less purchase. I have tore up a check right in front of a sales manager for being a - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH - to me while I was purchasing a 48000 dodge cummings. Since then I have been so disqusted with salesmens attitudes I quit looking. : (



Internet shopping...  Use something like Edmunds.com or a few others and build what you want and have it sent to many local dealers.  They will come back with prices and you get nearly all the negotiating out of the way immediately.    

Some dealerships are worse than others.  Some are absolutely ridiculous and I refuse to do business with them.   The Internet Shopping experience will weed most of them out for you.   If they are hesitant to give you an Internet quote, instead wanting you to "come in and look through their inventory" I'd say there is a good chance you'll have a lessor experience than those who are willing to give you a quick up front price.   You don't have to be there to look through their inventory they know exactly what they have and what they can get and they know exactly how much they can sell it to you for as well.

I just bought my truck and got 6 online quotes before I made a decision.    I tried "traditional haggling" at a large GMC dealership in the area and their price wasn't even close to ANY of the online quotes I had and they still bug the crap out of me.


----------



## NCHillbilly

That's why I'm still driving my 2001 with 225K on it.


----------



## golffreak

I purchased my last new truck years ago.


----------



## egomaniac247

Buzz said:


> Internet shopping...  Use something like Edmunds.com or a few others and build what you want and have it sent to many local dealers.  They will come back with prices and you get nearly all the negotiating out of the way immediately.
> 
> Some dealerships are worse than others.  Some are absolutely ridiculous and I refuse to do business with them.   The Internet Shopping experience will weed most of them out for you.   If they are hesitant to give you an Internet quote, instead wanting you to "come in and look through their inventory" I'd say there is a good chance you'll have a lessor experience than those who are willing to give you a quick up front price.   You don't have to be there to look through their inventory they know exactly what they have and what they can get and they know exactly how much they can sell it to you for as well.
> 
> I just bought my truck and got 6 online quotes before I made a decision.    I tried "traditional haggling" at a large GMC dealership in the area and their price wasn't even close to ANY of the online quotes I had and they still bug the crap out of me.




I was the original poster of this thread and thanks for pointing out this edmunds process to us.   I'm still in the process of looking.....I just can't bring myself to pull the trigger.

Even a 2-4 year old 4wd truck with 25-30k miles on it is still running $28-30k listing price.    Very frustrating.


And I agree with those that have said that it seems like when you walk into a dealer they're just non-chalant about the pricing, as if it's not really that high.   "Oh yes sir, that will bring your monthly payment to $500" like that's chump change.  No thanks.

But when you start talking about the value of your trade in, they flip the script on ya and tell you how worthless your used truck is lol


----------



## 660griz

It aint just trucks. I drive a 2005 Dodge Ram 2500 CTD. Always wanted a Jeep. Went by the Dodge dealership and saw a nice black 4 door Wrangler Rubicon with winch, aftermarket tires, everything. Man, that thing was 'purdy'! $68000!!!!!!! 
Is you crazy?! It is a Jeep!


----------



## benellisbe

660griz said:


> It aint just trucks. I drive a 2005 Dodge Ram 2500 CTD. Always wanted a Jeep. Went by the Dodge dealership and saw a nice black 4 door Wrangler Rubicon with winch, aftermarket tires, everything. Man, that thing was 'purdy'! $68000!!!!!!!
> Is you crazy?! It is a Jeep!



Same with you.  I have not bought myself a vehicle in 8 years. My 02 f150 with 220k was finally at the point that I didn't trust taking the kids on a "long" trip (say Augusta to Savannah).  Truck has never given me a problem, but I just didn't want to deal with it when it finally had it's first real issue. Looked at buying a 4 door Wrangler (Rubicon) and keeping my F150 for a farm truck. For the price I just couldn't believe it. IT is a Jeep!  Long story short, bought a 13 F350 PSD (new / last years model) and I hate having a car payment again, but it is what it is. I drive a Tacoma as my daily driver, so it sits garaged until hay season or I've got to move my tractors.


----------



## Mistrfish

I just bought my first new truck in over 14 years. The last one was a 2000 f150, Paid 23,000 for it. Some of us scrimp and save to afford our new trucks. I saved for the better part of 6 month for my down payment. In the end I got exactly what I wanted and talked them down from 40,000 to 32,000.  I walked away and went home on them and they called me back an hour later and came down to my price.  I looked at a few of the highend trucks and at 60 grand I couldn't even think to pay that much for a truck.  Thats 20 grand more than I paid for my first house.


----------



## blood on the ground

I drive'm until the wheels fall off! I have an 04 GMC z71 now and it serves me well. Reading this thread makes me cringe just thinking about going out truck shopping!


----------



## Lukikus2

blood on the ground said:


> I drive'm until the wheels fall off! I have an 04 GMC z71 now and it serves me well. Reading this thread makes me cringe just thinking about going out truck shopping!



Same thing I do. The last three had around 280k miles before they started nickel and diming.

I shop around for lease turn in's and usually find half tons in the 60k miles and 15k price range.


----------



## 660griz

benellisbe said:


> Same with you.  I have not bought myself a vehicle in 8 years. My 02 f150 with 220k was finally at the point that I didn't trust taking the kids on a "long" trip (say Augusta to Savannah).



Yep. Drove mine to Colorado for an elk hunt. I just got AAA.


----------



## benellisbe

660griz said:


> Yep. Drove mine to Colorado for an elk hunt. I just got AAA.



By myself I would drive it to California... The 5.4 and the 4R700 transmission in the Supercrew version was unbeatable (ford stated the 4R70W was the transmission in the crew cab, but they were wrong on my truck, it was the 4R700 transmission had to replace the tailshaft seal and the 4r70w would literally fall inside)... I just wouldn't drive it far with my very young children with me (3 year old and a 3 month old).


----------



## BoKat96

Just went through it myself, I had been passively looking since the new 14 Chevy's came out. I am still passionately infatuated with the mid 80's trucks with quad headlights and the new ones were driving me crazy with the quad lights. So naturally went shopin' told wife wouldn't buy unless got a killer deal as usual, buying vehicles is a game to me new or used I love the dealing. With all this said "STICKER SHOCK" isn't even close.

Long story longer my dad passed late last year and I suddenly had a 2012 with hardly any miles. Long story short here this truck/ engine/trans combo sucked horribly no power, shifts were worse at best. Dealer says all within specs how many times do we here this with all this new electronic stuff. So now/was stuck with a truck that I hated everything about, ie... how I got it and performance....ooopss what performance right. So a month or so ago decided to bite the "bullet" and shop again. New Chevys totally redesigned engine/tranny so they said.  Test drive several yup totally different love the ride and drive.  So finally short novel later the meat and potatoes. 45k+ sticker worked and walked out on several sales managers for being Richards on trade value.  Tip always save dealers you think will deal the best for last use the others to see where market values and  dealer discounts are on new models trucks. So after dealing with the one I liked a little over 8k on rebates and dealer discount after trade still had to cough up almost 10k. Now granted this is new 1500 Z71 with everything except leather.

Sorry took so long.


----------



## GoldDot40

BoKat96 said:


> Long story longer my dad passed late last year and I suddenly had a 2012 with hardly any miles. Long story short here this truck/ engine/trans combo sucked horribly no power, shifts were worse at best.



Did your dad buy the '12 truck brand new? He the only one to drive it before you acquired it? How long did you drive it before you traded?


----------



## badger

I took the plunge. Drove it home today.........


----------



## JohnK

They have always been too high but I keep them about 10 years and really  appreciate something new when it's time to suck it up and go for it.
The first new truck I bought was $4500 and a loaf of bread was 30 cents. Now the truck is $30,000 on sale and the bread is over $3.00. The truck seems cheaper in relation and the truck is much nicer than the first one while the bread is still just bread but the loaf is smaller.


----------



## NCummins

I drive a 2005 Dodge 3500 4x4 6 speed Cummins. Laramie, leather and all that junk I DONT need. I bought it used in 2009 for $20,000. I've got the original sticker from the factory and it was $45,000. Same truck in a 2014 is $63,000!!!!! Isn't this how they got into this mess in the first place, pretty soon everyone that can afford one will have one and the Big 3 will be getting bailed out again. Sure those trucks are nice, but I'll stick with mine. I want a new one something fierce but I'll never buy new. My truck is worth dang near what I paid. When all I can get for it is $10,000 I'll get a new used truck. I've got 177,000 miles and I think I'll get another 100,000 before I hit that $10,000 mark.


----------



## BoKat96

Bassquatch said:


> Did your dad buy the '12 truck brand new? He the only one to drive it before you acquired it? How long did you drive it before you traded?



yep he bought it new and had 23K on it when I started driving I put around 5k on it. 

There's always lemons and there's always ones that run better than anything else without any explanations for either anomaly. Then you get the normal driving majority of the model.


----------



## RossVegas

I looked at new dodges a couple years ago, nearly had a heart attack. Picked up a 2001 f250 crew cab 7.3 w/285k for $6800. It has 296k on it now. It's my honey do/hunting truck. I can't afford 40k for a new truck, I'll keep driving this one, although mpg "SUCKS"


----------



## GoldDot40

BoKat96 said:


> yep he bought it new and had 23K on it when I started driving I put around 5k on it.
> 
> There's always lemons and there's always ones that run better than anything else without any explanations for either anomaly. Then you get the normal driving majority of the model.



There's always been a little truth about a vehicle's ECU adjusting itself to the driver's habits/style during the 1st XXX miles/hours of it's life. I know that you can preform a 'crank relearn', then drive it how you want to, and it will then adjust to YOUR habits. So if he babied it when he bought it, that's about all you were going to get out of it without a relearn.

Some people say its hogwash, and I was skeptical too....then I did it to my own 'grandpa owned' truck after I bought it. Very noticeable difference afterwards.


----------



## The mtn man

I drove my 96 silverado up until 2 years ago, I bought a basic quad cab 4x4 silverado with 5.3, and 6 speed tran. The truck was 29k, It don't have the bells and whistles, but niether did my other one. I hope to drive it for about 16 years, then maybe get another, I handed my old one down to my 15 year old son, it only has 155k on it, and still going strong. So basically I was gonna have to get him a truck, so I bought me a truck and gave him my old one.If it were not for that I would still be driving my 96 single cab.The prices are rediculous.


----------



## BoKat96

Bassquatch said:


> There's always been a little truth about a vehicle's ECU adjusting itself to the driver's habits/style during the 1st XXX miles/hours of it's life. I know that you can preform a 'crank relearn', then drive it how you want to, and it will then adjust to YOUR habits. So if he babied it when he bought it, that's about all you were going to get out of it without a relearn.
> 
> Some people say its hogwash, and I was skeptical too....then I did it to my own 'grandpa owned' truck after I bought it. Very noticeable difference afterwards.



You may have been on to something here, believe I had heard something to this sort previously before all this happened and just didn't come to mind after I got the truck. Might have worked as I know he pretty much just drove it around easy.


----------



## Lilly001

I just put the second transmission in my 03 ram 2500 diesel. Cost me 2k. Or about 3-4 payments on a new one. 
I'll drive it till the wheels fall off. Then I'll put them back on and drive it some more.


----------



## badger

NCummins said:


> I drive a 2005 Dodge 3500 4x4 6 speed Cummins. Laramie, leather and all that junk I DONT need. I bought it used in 2009 for $20,000. I've got the original sticker from the factory and it was $45,000. Same truck in a 2014 is $63,000!!!!! Isn't this how they got into this mess in the first place, pretty soon everyone that can afford one will have one and the Big 3 will be getting bailed out again. Sure those trucks are nice, but I'll stick with mine. I want a new one something fierce but I'll never buy new. My truck is worth dang near what I paid. When all I can get for it is $10,000 I'll get a new used truck. I've got 177,000 miles and I think I'll get another 100,000 before I hit that $10,000 mark.



If you keep it up, you'll be surprised how well it holds it's value. I sold my 2003 Cummins with 297k miles on it for $17k. It was mint, and the new owner is tickled with it.


----------



## birddog52

reason vehicles are so high is those obama dollars are basically worthless ( remember 1st new ford 150 bought in 1978 paided 5500 cash bought a new one in 1998 listed for 27900 looked other day at trucks 4wd fords around 45000 up its crazy


----------



## HossBog

Amen to about everything said here! My favorite all time truck is my '93 Dakota V6 that odometer broke on at 120,640 miles over 10 years ago! That thing is the best vehicle of any kind I've owned in me long life. I also have an '02 F150 SuperCrew 5.4 2WD. Other than a company car, it's our newest! 14 years old - our newest. I've been looking too - WOW! Where'd they hide the gold on them things?! Reckon my next truck will also be used. I've never bought a new one, and don't think I ever will now. In my mind, I don't want to go over about $18,000, maybe $20,000 for a truck. I do love trucks though… Ain't never seen a truck I didn't like.


----------

